# Kaufueberlegung Samsung NV10



## Dennis Wronka (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin ja nicht so der grosse Fotograf, aber es ko... mich (und auch meine bessere Haelfte) doch an, dass meine olle 2MPixel JenOptik so miese Bilder macht. Wir waren also vorhin mal was gucken und mein Augenmerk ist jetzt auf die (wohl ziemlich neue) Samsung NV10 gefallen. Die scheint ja ganz gute Bilder zu machen und auch allen moeglichen Schnickschnack zu bieten. Was mir persoenlich gefallen hat war auch die Moeglichkeit die Belichtungszeit einstellen zu koennen, was bei den anderen Modellen die ich mir angesehen hab nicht der Fall war.
Mit allzu vielen Details kann ich jetzt leider nicht dienen da uns leider kein Infoblatt dazu gegeben werden konnte da die Kamera ja ziemlich neu ist. Ich muss da also gleich selbst erstmal im Internet schauen.
Es stand auf jeden Fall was von 10.1 MPixel drauf, nur konnte mir der Typ im Laden nun auch nicht sagen ob dies nun echte 10 MPixel sind oder ob da per Interpolation nachgeholfen wird.
Wie gesagt, im Grossen und Ganzen machte diese Kamera auf mich einen echt guten Eindruck, vor allem halt verglichen mit anderen Modellen in der Preisklasse um die 3000 Dollar (also umgerechnet um die 300 Euro).

Jetzt natuerlich meine Frage: Falls es diese Kamera in Deutschland schon gibt, hat das Ding schonmal jemand in der Hand gehabt, oder mal irgendwie was drueber gelesen oder sowas? Weil, obwohl ich ja eigentlich keine grosse Ahnung vom Fotografieren hab (ich bin halt eher der Gelegenheitsknipser), ich wollt schon eine vernuenftige Kamera kaufen die mir viele Moeglichkeiten bietet (man kann sich ja auch in Sachen Fotografie noch weiterbilden was diese ganzen Optionen dann ueberhaupt so machen  ).
Also, wuerde mir jemand dringend vom Kauf dieser Kamera abraten? Oder unterstuetzt mich jemand in meiner Entscheidung?
Ich werd nachher oder heute Abend mal nach ein paar Details zu der Kamera gucken und diese dann hier posten. Soll ja nicht jeder selbst extra rumgucken muessen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der die Kamera schon irgendwie kennt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2006)

So, ich hab mir die Kamera vorhin zugelegt. Nach den ersten paar Minuten Spielerei muss ich wirklich sagen, dass ich hoechst begeistert bin. Einen Vergleich zu meiner ollen JenOptik kann da garnicht bringen, denn die Samsung ist wirklich ein klasse Geraet und wird mich mit den vielen lustigen Einstellungen sicher noch eine Weile auf Trab halten bis ich das alles so verstehe.
Hier mal ein paar Details:


> Sensor
> • 1/1.8 " Type CCD
> • 10.3 million pixels total
> • 10.1 million effective pixels
> ...


----------

